# Does anyone use X-O.co.uk for buying shares ?



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As above and if so what do you think of the service they provide ?

This is the site http://www.x-o.co.uk/


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

How did you hear about the site?
Be careful as there was a program on the other day and this guy thought he had purchased himself a nice portfolio, however over the years he was just being scammed out of lots and lots of money, and he only realised when he came to sell the shares.
Anyways I use the share centre as they were shown in the Times or Mail on Sunday.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I found the site after following a link in this section, there are others that have been listed but as I don't plan to spend a fortune the cost of a trade does matter !

Do you have a link to the site you use mate ?

The other site that has been mentioned on here is this one :-

http://www.iii.co.uk/trading/share-dealing/charges

But the cost per deal is 40% higher than the other above mentioned site.

I am sceptical though which is why I thought I would ask before I did anything !


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been using iii for a couple of years with no problems.
Simon


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> I found the site after following a link in this section, there are others that have been listed but as I don't plan to spend a fortune the cost of a trade does matter !
> 
> *Do you have a link to the site you use mate ?*
> 
> ...


Just checked the paperwork www.share.com


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I'll look into it before I decide :thumb:


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

X-O.co.uk is the trading name of Jarvis Investment Management Ltd. Not heard of them but after a check on the FSA register I can confirm this firm is currently authorised and regulated by the FSA with no disciplinary history. They look like a safe place to do business with.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that but for some reason when I attempted to register they wanted far more information than I was ever willing to provide ? I went with Interacitve Investor and so far so good :thumb:


----------

